

Flynn Effect: Average IQ  increasing about 3 points per decade - timelinex
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flynn_effect

======
drakep
If the average was increasing three points per decade then there would be no
noticeable increase since the test is supposed to be calibrated so average is
100.

Which would mean, there would be no increase in average IQ if average
intelligence was increasing...

~~~
MaysonL
What's happening is that the norm is rising: the same performance that scores
IQ 100 now would have scored 130 100 years ago. [Read Flynn's book and
original research for more]

